# free plans



## Gary Buska (Nov 19, 2008)

Where is a good site to find free plans. especially for jigs like the Dove Tail jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gary Buska

Here's a link to some free plans, but forget about making a dovetail jig,,it takes a CNC to make the finger templates they must be dead on...
You will spend alot of time trying, just buy one you will be money ahead of the game..you can find one for about 40.oo bucks the norm..

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102

=========



Gary Buska said:


> Where is a good site to find free plans. especially for jigs like the Dove Tail jig.


----------



## Gary Buska (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Where can you get one for $40.00 every thing I have seen starts around $100 and up.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gary Buska said:


> Thanks for the info. Where can you get one for $40.00 every thing I have seen starts around $100 and up.


Gary,
Go back and read Bj's post again. He gave you a link to Harbor Freight's jig for $42 bucks. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=34102


----------

